# Nike Vapor Speed 3 Wood



## Wabinez (Feb 1, 2015)

Picked up a Nike Vapor 3 wood on Friday, and thought I would give it a test to see how it goes, as I wanted a replacement for my Covert Tour, which I was a little inconsistent with.  I was particularly interested in the Speed, for a little more forgiveness, and, according to the online previews, a bit more distance because of the slightly larger head.

The first hits were crisp as anything, and straight out of the box, it was a joy to hit. More consistent than my Covert Tour, and a nice noise off the club face.  Slight heel strikes still went a good distance. Needless to say I purchased it (as well as the 20* Vapor Speed Hybrid) and they went straight into the bag

I used the 3 wood for the first time on saturday on the course, and off the tee, it was a delight. Purely struck, it would take off on a lovely flight, and roll out, even on soft fairways.  Sadly, the round was cut short due to a blizzard that set in, however, today I managed to play a full 18, using the 3 wood off the tee quite a few times.  Without doubt, it flies further than my Covert Tour did, and off the deck, it was so easy to get airborne, but to also fly a good distance.  Put a smooth swing on it, and it will fly.  Off-Centre strikes weren't particularly punishing, and still flew a good way.

I haven't yet tested the Driver, however, if it is anything like the 3 wood, then I am fairly sure it will make its way into the bag as well!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2015)

Had a look at the Vapor stuff on Friday at AG, and I think the bank balance could take a hit at some point this year. The drivers, and the Pro Combo irons are beautiful. The Speed irons look a little fat, for some reason the colour scheme makes them look fatter than my Covert 2.0's. The Pro Combo's are beautiful though. Need to have a hit with a Vapor Speed driver at some point soon too. Annoyingly though, the stuff aimed at the lower handicap is so much nicer, love the black face of the Flex and Pro drivers.


----------



## Durango (Feb 2, 2015)

I tried the speed driver on Friday and it was fantastic, really forgiving and great feel. Launches and spins higher than the other two which is more suited to my game even as a low handicap golfer. Definitely worth testing.


----------



## DanFST (Feb 2, 2015)

Direct golf do 0% finance, I'm refusing to go in and even look at the pro irons!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Direct golf do 0% finance, I'm refusing to go in and even look at the pro irons!
		
Click to expand...

Probably wise. Didn't see the Pro's on Friday, as AG didn't have them on display, but if the Pro Combo's are anything to go by, the Pro's will be replacing the Mizuno MP4's in my "Things of Beauty" list! The Pro Combo's are stunning.

Also, that 0% finance could be VERY dangerous!


----------



## drewster (Feb 2, 2015)

I've gone "all in" on the vapors and am well impressed so far.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 2, 2015)

My local has all 3 sets of irons.  The pro irons made me make a mess...incredibly beautiful.  I haven't hit the driver yet...but I am sure I will soon.  I do agree that the black face is lovely on the Pro and Flex, but I just want something easy to hit, and gives results.  So far, the 3 wood definitely is that!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, if I take the plunge on the Vapor Driver at any point, it'll likely be the Speed. As much as I like the black face, forgiveness comes first. Damn you Nike making the stuff for the better players nicer!


----------



## DanFST (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure if it will be the same for the new Vapors. But I went from a Covert Driver, to  Covert 2.0 Tour. I seemed to be just as rubbish as I was before! :rofl:

How good looking are the pro's compared to the old Vr Blades? My local shop only has the Speed Irons. And whilst i actually really liked the black strip (hated it in photo's). They didn't suit my eye at all. I much prefer my shiny blades.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 3, 2015)

DanFST said:



			Not sure if it will be the same for the new Vapors. But I went from a Covert Driver, to  Covert 2.0 Tour. I seemed to be just as rubbish as I was before! :rofl:

How good looking are the pro's compared to the old Vr Blades? My local shop only has the Speed Irons. And whilst i actually really liked the black strip (hated it in photo's). They didn't suit my eye at all. I much prefer my shiny blades.
		
Click to expand...

The Pro irons, compared to the old Vr blades are amazing. Much nicer shape, in my opinion. They do look gorgeous


----------

